# Clown services



## Scott (Jun 7, 2005)

See Clowning Around with Holy Things. You can also see Trinity's website for additional clown Eutcharistic resources here.

I certainly have my views, and they are strong. I want other people's views on [1] is this wrong and [2] why or why not.

Thanks


----------



## BobVigneault (Jun 7, 2005)

Here's some Scott,
I called it blasphemy.

http://www.puritanboard.com/forum/viewthread.php?tid=11363#pid161876


----------



## Presbyrino (Jun 7, 2005)

Those pictures were very obscene & disturbing. 
I agree with Bob, that was *BLASPHEMY*


I found comfort in these words:

Rom 1:18 For the wrath of God is revealed from heaven against all ungodliness and unrighteousness of men, who by their unrighteousness suppress the truth. 
Rom 1:19 For what can be known about God is plain to them, because God has shown it to them. 
Rom 1:20 For his invisible attributes, namely, his eternal power and divine nature, have been clearly perceived, ever since the creation of the world, in the things that have been made. So they are without excuse. 
Rom 1:21 For although they knew God, they did not honor him as God or give thanks to him, but they became futile in their thinking, and their foolish hearts were darkened. 
Rom 1:22 Claiming to be wise, *they became fools* 


Psa 21:8 Your hand will find out all your enemies; your right hand will find out those who hate you. 
Psa 21:9 You will make them as a blazing oven when you appear. The LORD will swallow them up in his wrath, and fire will consume them. 
Psa 21:10 You will destroy their descendants from the earth, and their offspring from among the children of man. 
Psa 21:11 Though they plan evil against you, though they devise mischief, they will not succeed. 
Psa 21:12 For you will put them to flight; you will aim at their faces with your bows. 
Psa 21:13 Be exalted, O LORD, in your strength! We will sing and praise your power.

[Edited on 6-7-2005 by sntijerina]


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jun 7, 2005)




----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Jun 8, 2005)

But they were being funny. Humor and laughter is a result of emotions. So then, it must be worship.


----------

